# Kein update in Iracing moeglich



## cnb1806 (30. November 2015)

Hallo Rennfahrer Kollegen,

Habe gestern versucht bei Iracing die noetigen updates durch zu fuehren, dann oeffnet sich immer ein neues Fenster wo man sein Passwort usw. eingeben muss und dann passiert nix ausser das man wieder auf die Homepage kommt.

Iracing updater file habe ich schon versucht, geht auch nix, 0/0 kommt dann in der Anzeige.


----------



## Jor-El (30. November 2015)

Gerade getestet. Bei mir funktioniert das Update einwandfrei.
Vllt. mal Adblocker und/oder Ghostery deaktivieren?


----------



## cnb1806 (30. November 2015)

Habe nur den Windows Defender im Moment und auch abgestellt, geht immer noch nix.

Reinstallieren hat bis jetzt auch nicht geholfen, ruft immer nach "service is not running"


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2015)

Ich glaube da musste man was manuell im iRacing Ordner starten. Werf mal nen Blick auf die iRacingService.exe


----------



## cnb1806 (1. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich schon gemacht, geht immer noch nix. "restore" the service kommt immer wieder....

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, der support meinte sie haben was an der Database gefummelt, hoffe die fummeln naechstes Mal mit Vorwahrnung..


----------

